# Lesertest Logitech G15 Refresh: Tagebuch von igoroff



## igoroff (29. Dezember 2007)

Wegen Urlaub etwas verspätet gibt es nachfolgend mein Testtagebuch für die Tastatur

Logitech G15 Refresh

zu lesen.


1.) Inhalt / Layout

Zur Verpackung ist nicht sonderlich viel zu sagen. Im Logitech-typischen grün-schwarzen Pappkarton, welcher schon erste Informationen zu den Sonderfunktionen und speziell zum Display preisgibt, ist die Tastatur selbst und ein eingeschweißtes Paket mit Treiber CD, einer kurzen Installationsanleitung und einem Booklet mit Betriebsinformationen in zahlreichen Sprachen enthalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel zur G-15)

Maße

Zum Layout erst zähle ich erst einmal auf, was überhaupt auf dem Gerät zu finden ist:

- 103 Tasten nach deutschem Layout (große Enter-Taste)
- 6 frei konfigurierbare G-Tasten
- 3 M-Tasten zur Auswahl unterschiedlicher Profile für die G-Tasten
- 1 Schnellmakrotaste
- ein normal- / Gamingmode switch zum (de-)aktivieren der Windowstaste
- hintergrundbeleuchtetes LCD Display mit einer Taste zum Durchschelten der Displayanwendungen und 4 Tasten zur Eingabe von auf dem Display angezeigten Inhalten
- 6 Multimediatasten (Titel vor, - zurück, Play/Pause, Stop, lauter, leiser)
- Taste zur Audio-Stummschaltung
- Helligkeitsregelung (Aus, 2 Helligkeitsstufen)
- Optional anbringbare Handbakllenauflage

2.) Inbetriebnahme

Um einen Ersteindruck von der Office-Kompatibilität der neuen G-15 zu bekommen, habe ich die Tastatur an meinen betagten Office PC angeschlossen. Wie erwartet, hat das Display bei nicht installiertem Treiber die Standardanzeige "G15" geliefert. Bei ersten Schreibversuchen musste ich jedoch feststellen, dass die Tastatur ohne Treiberinstallation überhaupt nicht funktioniert hat. Das lag höchstwahrscheinlich daran, dass der betagte PC leider nur über USB 1.1 verfügt, da die Tastatur auch ohne Treiberinstallation an meinem Gamer-PC angeschlossen keine Mucken machte. Das ist eigentlich kein großes Dilemma, jedoch schade, wenn man bedenkt, dass meine "alte" G15 sowohl bei USB 1.1, als auch bei 2.0 Plug-and-Play fähig war.

Ansonsten lag die Tastatur gut in der Hand und durch am Tastaturboden angebrachte Gummistreifen auch fest auf dem Tisch. Es war ein großer Kraftaufwand nötig, um die Tastatur auf dem Tisch zu verschieben, was dem Gamer besonders in intensiven Schlachtsituationen zu Gute kommen wird. Eine "Schrägstellung" der Tastatur ist durch 2 aufklappbare Stützen an der Oberseite der Tastaturrückwand möglich.

So, ich hoffe das reicht für den 1. Testtag. Jetzt gibts noch ein paar Bilder von der Tastatur im frisch angeschlossenen Zustand. 

Morgen gibts die Fortsetzung mit Eindrücken von der Gaming Kompatibilität des guten Stücks 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## der_schnitter (29. Dezember 2007)

Schaut interessant aus...zeig doch dann bitte die Tastatur komplett mit Tastenbeleuchtung.
Und schreib mal wie gut sich damit tippen lässt!


----------



## igoroff (29. Dezember 2007)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Schaut interessant aus...zeig doch dann bitte die Tastatur komplett mit Tastenbeleuchtung.
> Und schreib mal wie gut sich damit tippen lässt!




Ein Foto im Halbdunkel wo man die Beleuchtung sieht gibt es morgen und eine detaillierte Beschreibung zum Thema Textverarbeitung/Tippen gibts im Abschnitt "Officekompatibilität"


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Dezember 2007)

igoroff,

Probiere mal bitte, deine Maus an den rechten Usb-Port der Tastatur anzuschließen und am linken ein Gamepad, falls du hast. Bei mir meldet sich sofort Windows, dass das Gamepad nicht genügend Strom bekomme und es deshalb nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniere. Normalfall?


----------



## igoroff (30. Dezember 2007)

*Episode 2*

Obwohl die G15 als "Gamertastatur" vermarktet wird, teste ich bei meinem heutigen Tagebucheintrag ganz nach dem Motto "Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen". 
Wird die Tastatur bei dem saftigen Preis auch mit bewährten Office-Modellen mithalten können? Schließlich möchte auch der schreibfaulste Gamer nicht auf gute Tippfähigkeiten verzichten, wenn ein Resümée der LAN per ICQ gezogen oder in Foren gepostet wird .

3.) Der Office Test

Eines der wichtigsten Kriterien für eine gute Officekompatibilität ist eine gute Ergonomie der Tastatur und eine intuitive Tastenanordnung.
Beim Schreiben liegt die Tastatur äußerst gut in der Hand und die gute Rutschfestigkeit zahlt sich besonders dann aus, wenn schnell geschrieben werden muss. 
Beim Tastaturlayout gibt es nichts zu bemängeln, da sich die "neue" G15 aufgrund der kompakteren Bauweise an normalen Tastaturen orientiert. Positiv fällt auf, dass die Handballenablage etwas über die Tastatur selbst hinausragt, welches eine äußerst bequeme Positionierung beim Einsatz beider Hände ermöglicht (siehe Foto) 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was jedoch bemängelt werden muss, ist der überaus harte Anschlag der Tastatur. Nach etwa 10 - 15 Minuten dauertippen hat man sich zwar an den Anschlag gewöhnt, allerdings verringert sich dadurch die Tippgeschwindigkeit und es tritt viel früher ein Ermüdungseffekt beim Dauertippen auf. 
Ich persönlich kann mir keinen Reim daraus machen, warum Logitech den meiner Meinung nach "perfekten" Tastenanschlag der "alten" G15 nicht auch beim neuen Modell übernommen hat.
Zurück zu den positiven Eigenschaften: Auch die G-Tasten vergrößern den Komfort bei Office-Arbeiten, da über diese beliebige Anwendungen (Word, Excel, Photoshop & was man sonst so alles braucht ^^) aufgerufen werden können.
Die beleuchteten Tasten lassen die nicht-blind-schreiben-Könner unter uns auch bei schwacher Beleuchtung jede Taste erkennen.
*
Hier noch eine zusammenfassung der pro's und con's bezüglich der Officekompatibilität der G15 refresh:

+ Intuitive Tastenanordnung, leichter Umstieg von        Standardtastaturen aufgrund des kompakteren Desins m Vergleich zur alten G 15

+ Rutschfest, liegt gut in der Hand

+ mehr Komfort durch erhöhte Handballenauflage 

+ Verschiedene (Office-)Anwendungen über G-Tasten aufrufbar

+ Tastaturbeleuchtung hilfreich bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen

- zu harter Anschlag und dadurch....
- langsamere Tippgeschwindigkeit und...
- etwas zu schnelle Ermüdbarkeit

Fazit: *_Für Leute, welche die G15 auch für seriöse Schreibarbeiten einsetzen wollen, ist die Tastatur aufgrund des zu harten Anschlags nur bedingt empfehlenswert. 
Wenn sich das Schreiben nur auf IR-Chats, Forumposting und 1-2 Referate im Halbjahr beschränkt, sehe ich den harten Anschlag nicht als Gegenargument für einen Kauf._


Morgen (oder auch heute Abend schon ^^) gibt's Infos, wie gut sich das Brett zum Zocken eignet.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. Dezember 2007)

Gut dokumentiert 

Was mir noch sonderbar erscheint ist, weshalb Logitech gegenüber der G11 -die ich im Übrigen besitze- trotz der Möglichkeit zur Deaktivierung der Windowstaste, diese noch tief eingelassen hat. Nun ja, wir werden es nie erfahren...

Was den Anschlag betrifft: Oft tippe ich schnell und ohne Rücksicht auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung mit meiner G11 in IM-Chats meine Texte nieder. Hier fällt der Punkt oder gar die Ermüdung der Finger nicht ins Gewicht. Mit Forenbeiträgen mit diesem hier bleiben meine Finger ebenfalls fit. Hängt vielleicht auch damit zusammen, dass ich keine Zehn-Finger-Schreibtechnik nutze und manchmal unliebsam auf die Tastatur einhämmer?!


----------



## igoroff (30. Dezember 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Gut dokumentiert
> 
> Was den Anschlag betrifft: Oft tippe ich schnell und ohne Rücksicht auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung mit meiner G11 in IM-Chats meine Texte nieder. Hier fällt der Punkt oder gar die Ermüdung der Finger nicht ins Gewicht. Mit Forenbeiträgen mit diesem hier bleiben meine Finger ebenfalls fit. Hängt vielleicht auch damit zusammen, dass ich keine Zehn-Finger-Schreibtechnik nutze und manchmal unliebsam auf die Tastatur einhämmer?!



Kein Wunder, die Logitech G11 hat wie die alte G15 einen wunderbaren Anschlag.....ich kann damit auch mit der 10er Technik gut 45 min durchtippen ^^


----------



## igoroff (1. Januar 2008)

Zuerst mal ein frohes neues Jahr an mal alle PCGH-Extremisten!!!

Nach dem Office-Test schauen wir wie sich das gute Stück schlägt beim

4) Spieletest

Als Testkandidaten habe ich je 2 Spiele aus den Genres Shooter und Echtzeit-Strategie gewählt:

Shooter: Call Of Duty 4, S.T.A.L.K.E.R
Echtzeit-Strategie: World in Conflict, Starcraft

Bei den Shooter-Games arbeitete die Tastatur hervorragend. Auch wurden Befehle aus mehreren gedrückten Tasten ohne Verzögerungen oder jegliche Ghosting-Erscheinungen zu sehen. Der harte Anschlag der Tastatur, den ich im Office-Teil kritisiert hatte, ermöglicht dem Benutzer in Spielen  genau festzustellen, ob eine Taste gedrückt wurde oder nicht. Die leicht zu erreichenden G-Tasten, die aufgrund der reduzierten Anzahl im Vergleich zur "alten" G15 intuitiver zu erreichen waren, ermöglichten im Spiel S.T.A.L.K.E.R. an besonders heiklen Stellen den Einsatz von Medikits oder Schnellspeichern, um einen schnellen Tod zu verhindern oder wenigstens nicht das halbe Level nochmal durchlaufen zu müssen, wenn man doch ins Gras gebissen hat ^^.

Im Echtzeit-Strategiebereich finden die G-Keys jedoch ihren wahren nutzen. Wenn es z.B. darum geht Einheiten in Gruppen zusammenzufassen oder im Spiel World in Conflict über Hotkeys Befehle wie "Infanterie aussteigen lassen" "Feuer zurückhalten" oder "Formation ändern" einzugeben, ist es deutlich von Vorteil, diese Befehle über die G-Tasten einzugeben, anstatt sich einzuprägen welche Buchstabentaste zu welchem Befehl gehörte. 
Ansonsten spielt die Tastatur in diesem Genre ja keine allzu große Rolle, da die Hauptaufgabe ja darin besteht, durch die Map zu scrollen. 

Selbst bei längeren Zockersessions war keine sonderliche Ermüdung der Hand oder Schmerzen im Handballen spürbar. 

Ein Verrutschen der Tastatur konnte ich selbst in den wildesten Schlachten nicht feststellen. Dafür musste ich schon ziemlich viel Druck auf die Handballenauflage ausüben. Und diese Bewegung führt man ja beim Zocken nicht allzu oft durch .

Ich hoffe ihr könnt euch jetzt halbwegs vorstellen, wie sich die Tastatur beim Zocken verhält.

Falls ihr euch wundert, warum ich das Display nicht in den Spieletest eingebracht habe: Displayfunktionen inkl. Spiele-Applets gibts morgen im Artikel "Display und Sondertasten"

Sollte es noch Fragen zum Verhalten der Tastatur beim Zocken geben, posten!


----------



## igoroff (3. Januar 2008)

Kommen wir nun zu den einzelnen technischen Spielereien der Tastatur im Kapitel:

5.) Display und Sondertasten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Bild seht ihr das Display und die Sondertasten direkt daneben mit ihrer jeweiligen Funktion. Sorry dass das Bild etwas verschwommen ist, aber meine Digicam macht in letzter Zeit Probleme. Alle anderen Sondertasten findet ihr im 1.) Kapitel zum Thema Layout.

Die Anordnung der Sondertasten ist ziemlich gut durchdacht. Die G-Keys sind direkt links neben dem Tastenfeld unweit von WASD platziert, um einen schnellen Zugriff während des Spielens zu ermöglichen. Dagegen tummeln sich die Multimediatasten um das Display. Alle anderen Sondertasten sind in einer Reihe etwa 1 cm über den F-Tasten angeordnet.

Negativ fällt auf, dass viele Sondertasten total wackelig sind. Schade Logitech, dass war bei der alten G15 nicht so und darf bei einer Tastatur in so einer Preisklasse nicht sein! Noch schlechter sieht es bei der Verarbeitung der Multimediatasten, die in grauem Plastik gefasst sind (siehe Bild) aus. Bei denen war im Auslieferungszustand eine unterschiedliche Höhe zu erkennen und der Druckpunkt war auch noch deutlich schlechter als bei den anderen Sonderasten. 
Im Gegensatz zur alten G15 fällt es jedoch positiv auf, dass die Multimedia- und Displaykontrolltasten etwas vergrößert und deren Abstand erweitert wurde. 
Schade, dass das Rädchen zur Lautstärkeeinstellung, wie man es noch von der alten G15 kennt, bei der neuen nicht mehr verwendet wird. Damit gelang eine Vernünftige Lautstärkeeinstellung im Gegensatz zu den mies verarbeiteten Lautstärkeanpassungstasten der neuen Revision noch sehr gut.

Zum Display:
Es ist hell (auch auch auf niedriger Beleuchtungsstufe) und trotz einer Verkleinerung gegenüber der alten Revision sind fast alle angezeigten applets (vielleicht außer den selbstgebastelten Systemüberwachungstools mit zig Parametern auf kleinster Fläche) gut lesbar. 

Als nächstes werfe ich ein Auge auf die beigelegte Software und auf benutzergeschriebene Programme für das Display.

Kurze Zusammenfassung zum Thema Display und Sondertasten:

+ Viele, schick aussehende Sondertasten

+ Gut durchdachte Anordnung der Sondertasten

+ helles Display, gut ablesbar

+ G-Tasten während des Spielens schnell erreichbar

- insgesamt wackelige Sondertasten

- katastrophale Verarbeitung der grauen Multimediatasten


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Januar 2008)

Bitte auch unbedingt die neue SOftware ausprobieren...

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/434/3498&cl=de,de


----------



## igoroff (5. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bitte auch unbedingt die neue SOftware ausprobieren...
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/434/3498&cl=de,de



Ich wollte morgen sowieso einen Softwaretest rausbringen.......aber danke für die Erinnerung an das Update....das Autoupdateprogramm des Treibers scheint leider noch nix von zu wissen


----------



## Anbei (5. Januar 2008)

igoroff schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen sowieso einen Softwaretest rausbringen.......aber danke für die Erinnerung an das Update....das Autoupdateprogramm des Treibers scheint leider noch nix von zu wissen



Das ist ein Problem von Logitech, das Autoupdate funktionieret nur wenn es in der gleichen Version bleibt, nicht aber wenn es eine neue Version gibt.
Stelle ich bei meiner G7 immer weider fest.


----------



## igoroff (7. Januar 2008)

6.) Software

Gab es bei der "alten" G15 nur ein Programm zur Steuerung der Tastatur und des Displays, wird die neue Revision über 2 Programme gesteuert:

1) G-Series Keyboard Profiler
Dieses Programm hat den hauptsächlichen Nutzen, die G-Tastenbelegung über entsprechende Profile zu verwalten. Beim ersten Start sucht es nach unterstützten Spielen und bietet für diese schon fertige Tastenmakros zur Belegung der G-Tasten an. Nicht erkannten Spielen kann ebenso ein Profil zugeordnet werden, mann muss lediglich den Programmpfad eingeben. 
Hier eine Liste der Spiele, für die die G15 native Unterstützung bietet: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/434/3498&cl=de,de

Besonders gut gestaltet ist der Makromanager in diesem Programm. Über ein spezielles Fenster lassen sich im Windows Modus Eingabemarkos aufzeichnen, wobei der Zeitpunkt des Anschlages, die Länge des Gedrückthaltens und der Zeitpunkt des Loslassens für jede Taste dokumentiert wird. Ingame gemachte Tastenmakros (über die Taste "MR") lassen sich ebenso durch dieses Programm verwalten.

2) Game Panel Manager

Dieses Programm beinhaltet die wichtigsten Steuerelemente für das Display.
Eingestellt werden kann die Helligkeit, der Kontrast, die Auswahl und Abfolge der Displayprogramme usw. 
Schade, dass diese Software leider nicht fehlerfrei funktioniert. Bei mir ruckelte und laggte dieses eigentlich "kleine" Programm stark bei 20 %iger CPU-Belastung (Dual-Core!). Beim Schließen des Fensters hinterließ es eine graue Fläche wo ehemals das Programmfenster war. Dieser Fehler war nur durch das beenden des Prozesses im Task-Manager aufzuheben. Umgangen werden kann dieser bug durch das Minimieren und das anschließende Schließen des Programmes, wobei der Prozess aktiv und das Symbol weiterhin auf dem Tray neben der Uhr bleibt.

Hier eine Übersicht über die nativen Displayprogramme:
LCD-Uhr
Countdown Timer und Stoppuhr (damit man beim Zocken die Pizza im Ofen nicht vergisst)
Performance-Monitor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Media-Display (besonders wichtig für diejenigen, die beim Gamen gerne Musik hören ^^)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pop-3-Monitor zur Benachrichtigung bei eingegangenen Emails und zum Lesen von Emails
Nebenbei gibt es zahlreiche von benutzern geschriebene SDK oder LCD-Studio Applets zum Download im Internet, z. B. auf http://www.g15-applets.de/

Hier ein paar Beispiele:
G15 Net-Speed Monitor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Free-Disk-Space by Nobby



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BF2 Stats



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(sry für die schlechte Fotoquali.....meine Digicam spielt etwas verrückt)


Fazit: Insgesamt kann die Software durch diverse Einstellungsmöglichkeiten überzeugen. Insbesondere der Makro-Modus stellte sich als sehr komfortabel heraus. Über den Nutzen der Displayapplets, die schon bei der Software dabei sind, lässt sich zwar streiten, allerdings ist die Benutzung dieser ziemlich komfortabel und auch über das SDK geschriebene Displayapplets lassen sich mit einem Klick installieren und verbrauchen nicht viel Arbeitsspeicher.
Applets für das LCD-Studio können jedoch als reine Spielerei angesehen werden, da das Programm selbst für die Anzeige dieser ausgeführt werden muss und auch ziemlich viel Speicher verbraucht. 
Vielleicht wird der Bug im GamePanelManager durch ein zukünftiges Update  entfernt ^^.


----------



## Mantiso90 (7. Januar 2008)

Schöner Test.
Habe mich so eben in die G15 verliebt . Werde mir die warscheinlich auch zulegen.


----------



## igoroff (9. Januar 2008)

7.) Fazit

Ich hoffe, ihr konntet euch in den letzten 6 Kapiteln einen Eindruck von der Tastatur machen. An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch einmal die positiven und negativen Features zusammenfassen und ein Fazit ziehen.

 Positiv:

 + Hervorragende Tastenverarbeitung und optimaler Druckpunkt beim Spielen
 + Liegt beim Spielen und Tippen gut in der Hand
 + Eingabebefehle werden präzise ausgeführt
 + schickes Design
 + helle Tastatur- und Displaybeleuchtung (regelbar)
 + LCD Display über SDK oder LCD-Studio programmierbar
 + Frei programmierbare Sondertasten (G-Keys) und Multimediatasten
 + Gute Softare für die Programmierung der Sondertasten und für Eingabemakros

 Negativ:

 - harter Anschlag
 - mäßige Verarbeitung der Sondertasten (excl. G-Keys!)
 - Displaysoftware mit Bugs
 - Preis (ab 65 )
_*
Fazit: Es bleibt nicht viel zu sagen: Für Gamer ist die G15 DIE Tastatur schlecht hin. G-Tasten und Display sind in vielen Gelegenheiten nützlich. Einzig diejenigen Gamer, die auch etwas mehr mit ihrer Tastatur schreiben, werden über den überaus harten Anschlag enttäuscht sein. *


_Und da zu einer Empfehlung immer auch Alternativen gehören, gibts hier auch welche:


8.) Alternativen


* G-15 alte Revision:

* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bietet im Grunde genommen die selben Funktionen wie die neue G15. Optimaler Anschlag wird Office-Freunden zusprechen. Größeres Display. Die Tastatur allgemein ist überdimensional groß mit 18 anstatt 6 G-Tasten. In Online Shops kaum noch verfügbar, bei eBay wird sie deswegen zu horrenden Preisen gehandelt (ab 70  für ein Gebrauchtgerät)
Wer das Display verschmerzen kann, greift zur mit 45  (Neupreis) deutlich günstigeren und fast überall verfügbaren G11. 

*
Preis-Leistungs-Tipp: Logitech Media Keyboard Elite:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer kein LCD-Display braucht und mit 4 programmierbaren F-Tasten anstelle von G-Keys leben kann, bekommt für etwa 25  eine Tastatur mit nahezu perfektem Anschlag, präziser Befehlsausgabe und vielen Sondertasten für Multimedia/Internet.


----------



## der_schnitter (10. Januar 2008)

Schöner Test,aber im Fazit wünsche ich mir auch die Logitech G11 
Ansonsten alles fein,ich hab richtig Lust auf ne Gxx Tastatur von Logitech.


----------



## igoroff (10. Januar 2008)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Schöner Test,aber im Fazit wünsche ich mir auch die Logitech G11
> Logitech.



Dankeschön für den Tipp....wie konnte ich die nur vergessen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Januar 2008)

Wie äußert sich das genau mit den Sondertasten? Zu viel Spiel in der Bewegung? Man könnte meinen, dass sich die berührte Taste in nächsten Augenblick von selbst löst?

Der eingebaute Usb-Hub ist wohl mehr für kleinere Nager, weniger für Gamepads mit Force Feedback-Funktion gedacht, was? So ist's zumindest bei meiner G11.

Wir haben aber einige Usb-Ports im Rechner selbst, aber bequemere Herren schieben ihren kleinen Datenspeicher schon mal ins nächstliegendste Etwas  Denke, dass die Übertragung über die Tastatur relativ gleich schnell sein wird, als direkt am Port.

Das Elite hatte ich übrigens vor der G11. War selbst damit völlig zufrieden.


----------



## STSLeon (11. Januar 2008)

Ich liebe meine Elite. Aber nach dem Test macht die G15 doch sehr an, muss mal sehen ob ich sie irgendwoher günstig beziehen kann, weil mehr als 40 für eine Tastatur find ich ein bißchen übertrieben. 

@igoroff: Kannst du noch einen "Wutanfall-Tastatur-knallt-auf-Schreibtisch-Test" machen? Ist bei mir ein wichtiges Entscheidungskriterium


----------



## igoroff (12. Januar 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @igoroff: Kannst du noch einen "Wutanfall-Tastatur-knallt-auf-Schreibtisch-Test" machen? Ist bei mir ein wichtiges Entscheidungskriterium



Nee sry so durch die Hölle schicken möchte ich das gute Teil auch wieder nicht .
Aber 2 unfreiwillige Praxistests meiner alten G15, die der neuen ja ziemlich ähnlich ist:
- besoffener Kollege verschüttet Bier auf die G-Tasten: Tastatur spinnt eine Woche lang, danach alles wieder OK (verdammte Reinigungsarbeit -.-)
- Box knallt auf zugeklapptes Display -> dicke Macke (tja bei der neuen G15 wär wohl das "nackte" Display draufgegangen xD


----------

